# Back Taxes! Can anyone reccomend a good online CPA?



## norwegainwife (Feb 17, 2013)

Hi everyone.
I never knew I had to file taxes when I lived abroad and now the realization has me stressed.

I haven't filed for about 9 years now. 

Can anyone recommend a good CPA online that has a good reputation for doing expat taxes? I just want to get on top of everything before the IRS comes after me.

Any information is appreciated.

Thanks.
Kathryn


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

OK, first take a deep breath. The chances of the IRS coming after you are quite small (virtually non-existent) unless you're rolling in income, have won the lottery or have shady "off-shore" types of investment normally used to evade taxes not only from the US, but also from the country in which you're living.

If most of your personal income is from a job, and doesn't exceed about $95K a year, then the chances are very good that you owe no taxes at all - and thus only owe the US their back tax returns. And even at that, you normally only need to file three years back plus the current year.

Start out with the tax information page for the US Consulate in Norway. U.S. Tax Information | Embassy of the United States Oslo, Norway They have a list of tax advisors in Norway, plus a bunch of links to various sites that should be useful for you.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## norwegainwife (Feb 17, 2013)

Thanks for your quick reply!
The last few years I have exceeded the upper threshold, but I pay significantly more tax here in Norway than I would have paid in the US. Will I still have to pay US taxes on something I have already paid nearly 50% tax on??
Isn't that where the foreign tax credit comes in? I hope so. 

Thanks for the link to the US Embassy here in Norway, I found that one last night. Now I am just looking for an online CPA to help me through it all. Like everything in Norway, finding someone to do it here, will cost 4-5 times what it costs everywhere else in the world!

Thanks again for your input!!!


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

norwegainwife said:


> Will I still have to pay US taxes on something I have already paid nearly 50% tax on??


No, probably not, unless you have significant unearned U.S. income (interest, dividends, capital gains) or other income that Norway did not tax.



> Isn't that where the foreign tax credit comes in?


Yes. It would typically be to your advantage to choose the foreign tax credit instead of the foreign earned income/foreign housing exclusions as a resident of Norway. Take a look at both options, though.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

You can take a combination of the FEIE and the foreign tax credit on earned income that exceeds the threshold (or on "unearned" income not excludable under the FEIE). Normally you should not have to pay any US taxes other than on US source income (if you have any).

Be a little bit wary of "online CPAs" - there are some unscrupulous types out there who may advertise as such simply to get your personal data. You could try using the "find an Enrolled Agent" search engine on the NAEA website: NAEA | Powering America's Tax Experts Enrolled agents are tax preparers registered with the IRS - often a bit less expensive than CPAs. There are quite a few EAs located in and around Europe (though I already checked - none of them in Norway or Sweden). Check the UK - and then you contact those that list their e-mail addresses to see if they can and will take "Internet" clients.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Stuart35 (Feb 16, 2013)

Bevdeforges said:


> You can take a combination of the FEIE and the foreign tax credit on earned income that exceeds the threshold (or on "unearned" income not excludable under the FEIE).


Really! I thought it was one or the other?


----------



## norwegainwife (Feb 17, 2013)

Bev, I looked into the tax preparers in the UK and they were 4-5 times more expensive than the online preparers I've found who specialize in expat taxes. But I never thought of the possibility of them being a scam, so now I don't want to contact them either! LOL. Typical!!
Ok. I will do some more research. I am not wanting to spend more than 350-400 per return if possible.
Thanks for everyone's help!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Another option is to download one of the tax preparation software programs. The paid versions are usually less than $100 (and yes, you'll need one for each year that you're filing). I've had particularly good luck with TaxAct, as it seems pretty easy to work, but there is also TurboTax and a number of others. 

Start with the currently due return (i.e. for 2012) and then work backwards.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

